# can some shed some light pease?



## poizon (Jan 7, 2007)

ok so leopard gecko gentics, so confusing lol.

right, so my albino female laid a clutch of three eggs, one egg died and the other two hatched out as normals, is this strange? its jus i expected albinos as both parents are albinos?

pic of parents

Mum, was told she is a hybino (but thats still jus a albino really isnt it)

















Dad, who is a very bright albino

















and they produced

















i know that if they two diff strains of albino then that would explain it, but i'm sure they are both tremper?? so what does everyone think?


----------



## poizon (Jan 7, 2007)

no -one?


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Has your female ever been with ANY other male?

Dad definitely looks like a nice high-temp incubation Tremper.

Mum... she could be a different strain, though she doesn't LOOK like a Bell, and it's unlikely that she'd be a Rainwater/Las Vegas. 

My money's on retained sperm at this point - if she's ever been in contact with another male.


----------



## poizon (Jan 7, 2007)

well as far as i'm aware she has never been with another male, she used to like wiht puck, beofre i got her, i brought them both together. so they been together for a long time.

thats what i dont understand, i'm convinced that they are both trempers. they are both a year and a few months old.


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

poizon said:


> thats what i dont understand, i'm convinced that they are both trempers. they are both a year and a few months old.


If they've produced all normal offspring... then one of them physically can't be a Tremper.

Keep in mind, Tremper Albino isn't a "look" ... it's an actual gene. 

If I'd gotten the same results as you have, two normal babies out of a pair of albino adults that have never been with another male, I'd personally be looking to buy a pair of known Bell albinos to test them against.


----------



## poizon (Jan 7, 2007)

hmm yeah, but the prob is you dont ever see bell albinos for sale in this country. i will keep an eye out tho coz least that would narrow it down.

Shame none of her other eggs have been fertile, so i could tell if it just that one clutch or not.

Thanks for your help : victory:


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

poizon said:


> hmm yeah, but the prob is you dont ever see bell albinos for sale in this country. i will keep an eye out tho coz least that would narrow it down.
> 
> Shame none of her other eggs have been fertile, so i could tell if it just that one clutch or not.
> 
> Thanks for your help : victory:


There were a fair few Bells available at the Doncaster show this weekend 

Failing that you could put her to a KNOWN Tremper male and see if you get anything albino out of her.


----------



## poizon (Jan 7, 2007)

thats true, if i get two known trempers, then would still be able to tell wouldnt i?


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

poizon said:


> thats true, if i get two known trempers, then would still be able to tell wouldnt i?


A pair of KNOWN Trempers would tell you which (if either) of them are Tremper, yes. And probably easier to get than a pair of known Bells.

Where did they come from originally?


----------



## poizon (Jan 7, 2007)

i brought the off someone off this forum. she didnt seem to know much about them, she told me the male was a hybino and the female an albino and were both just over a year old. 

i havent seen her on here since tbh


the only other thing is maybe i've got me eggs mixed up? i got 5 females laying, a normal, a high yellow, a blizzard and a hypo oh and of corse the albino lol.

so i should have mostly normals from that lot (all bred from the smae albino male), the only ones i was expecting to be diff was the albinos.


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

Other than the advice from ssthisto, i would have thought theres a higher chance you have mixed up the eggs than one or the other parent being an albino lookalike or a different strain

Do you keep your females in pairs? any chance the eggs could have been laid by another?

Maybe a lable got mixed up in the incubator? do you incubate in seperate tubs, or a joint one?

interesting to get to the bottom of this !!

Tony


----------



## poizon (Jan 7, 2007)

Well all my females live together, but i can tell whos laid and when as i keep a very close eye on them. I do put them in seperate tubs, saying that, i did run out of room at one point and had to start mixing them a bit.

i am sure they are petals, i will have to see if she lays any more fertile eggs and what i get from them (unfortunatly all her other egs have either been infertile or shriveled up completly and died)


----------



## lindseykim13 (May 10, 2007)

Thats really odd, see what the others turn out like first, if you get some albinos from a normal batch then you'll have your answer! best of luck.


----------

